# Exotic Bow hunting and longer season/year round seasons



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Interested in getting in bow hunting for it's opportunities outside of the regular season. During the regular season I prefer to bird hunt with the pointers, so bow hunting will get me out before the regular rifle season obviously, but I have also been thinking about exotics. 

What is the board's experience with leases and bow hunting for exotics IE Axis, blackbuck etc in the hill country or nilgai in south texas for year round or well into the spring? What sort of arrangements have you made concerning longer seasons or year round access for exotics? Just curious, if there's a better thread, please point me.

FYI, not sure if I have the cojonez to shoot nilgai with a bow, just thinking aloud.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

From what i hear nigai are just about impossible to shoot with a bow. As far as the exotics go, you just need to find the lease that fits your needs. You might want to consider pigs also since you can hunt them year round and don't forget about the spring turkey.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

About my third year bowhunting, on the last day of the whitetail season, I was sitting in my stand watching the sun slip down below the horizon. I was thinking how sad I was and how long it would be until next season...when it hit me....THIS IS TEXAS. You can hunt all year, and not just for pigs...EXOTICS.

Since then I have gone on at least a couple, and sometimes many more, exotic hunts each year.

If you can find a lease with exotics on it...great, save me a spot as well. Those are kind of hard to come by. I like to go on day hunt operations. It lets you see other ranches and parts of Texas. It also always let's me meet new outfitters and hunters. Of course, this is a pay as you go, and depending on where and what you are hunting....costs.

There are basicly two kinds of exotic places, those that will be cheaper....like the Buggscuffle, where you will pay for the days or a weekend (like 3-5 hundred) and no trophy fees. You will see animals, but the chances to harvest are lower.

The second type of place charges very little to hunt, but all the animals have a trophy fee. They make their money when you get something, so you will see more animals and probably have a chance at a shot. (Double L is an example of this type)

When I was younger and money was tighter, I went to the first place more. I wanted to get in a lot of hunting, and it was not that important to actually get something....I just wanted to be out there and maybe get lucky.

As I have gotten older and had less time to go, and a little more money, I have switched more to the other places.

I agree that nilgai are very hard to get. I have hunted for them about 15 times and do not have one in my trophy room. Aoudad can also be tough to get. On the other hand, corsican sheep and most of the goats are pretty easy. We often take new hunters on sheep hunts for their first kill. They make nice trophies and it doesn't always have to be really hard to be fun and memorable.

One last thing to mention and then I will shut up  Do not forget that the deer species all shed their antlers at some point during the year. Axis are weird that it can be any time, although most are hard horned during the summer and those months are genreally considered the best time to hunt them. Red deer, fallow, sika, are like whitetail so spring and early summer are not good for them. You can still hunt horned animals like; sheep, goats, bison, zebra, many antelope (which include but not limited to blackbuck, oryx, gemsbok, nilgai, kudu, eland, addax) Some of these are very expensive and others can be had reasonably.

If you decide to go, shoot me an e-mail or pm, I will steer you to a place where I had a good time. A side note, the better places are booking up well in advance. I am booked for the second week of Aug at Double L, we are booking about a year in advance. If you can go mid week, you can get in much easier, and some places will have cancelations as well. Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Chunky said:


> One last thing to mention and then I will shut up  Do not forget that the deer species all shed their antlers at some point during the year. Axis are weird that it can be any time, although most are hard horned during the summer and those months are genreally considered the best time to hunt them. Red deer, fallow, sika, are like whitetail so spring and early summer are not good for them. *You can still hunt horned animals like; sheep, goats, bison, zebra, many antelope* (which include but not limited to blackbuck, oryx, gemsbok, nilgai, kudu, eland, addax) Some of these are very expensive and others can be had reasonably.


Exactly what I was thinking. Mainly aoudad and blackbuck since they are still readily available on many leases in the hill country / near west texas areas.

I think my question needs further clarification. I am not interested in a trophy hunt, but rather maximizing value in lease dollars spent by using the lease year round. My question is more about what types of negotiations, clauses or cost premiums have those on the board encountered when trying to stipulate access provisions in such a lease agreement. Same goes for hogs. Most leases I have looked at for hunting purposes deny access beyond the regular season, it is this negotiation for extended access that I am interested in the board's experience on.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Okay, misunderstood the question a little....no problem.

Almost all leases specify the terms up front with a contract. There is no standard, each are different from things like quests to exotics to times you can be on the ranch.

In my experience, if there are exotics the price will definitely be higher (that is just market value). I have never been on a lease that was not year around, because I like to go all year, but those are out there...bow season, just deer season, whatever.

I doubt you will find a lease that doesn't already have hunters on it that is like you describe. If it has turned completely over, that is a red flag to me. Why? I would have to ask some serious questions. More likely you can find a good lease that has lost a member or two. If that is the case, the negoations have already been done, you just have to decide if it will fit your needs.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Chunky said:


> Okay, misunderstood the question a little....no problem.
> 
> Almost all leases specify the terms up front with a contract. There is no standard, each are different from things like quests to exotics to times you can be on the ranch.
> 
> ...


This is news to me, mainly because most of the lease I have negotiated are waterfowl places and specify you don't hang out on their rice all day.

I would be open to joining a lease to fill a spot. that is a great thought. Has anyone ever been on a lease assuming to have year round access and been denied?


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

They definately bring up opportunities outside of deer season....


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Trout Laguna said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Mainly aoudad and blackbuck since they are still readily available on many leases in the hill country / near west texas areas.
> 
> I think my question needs further clarification. I am not interested in a trophy hunt, but rather maximizing value in lease dollars spent by using the lease year round. My question is more about what types of negotiations, clauses or cost premiums have those on the board encountered when trying to stipulate access provisions in such a lease agreement. Same goes for hogs. Most leases I have looked at for hunting purposes deny access beyond the regular season, it is this negotiation for extended access that I am interested in the board's experience on.


We have all kinds of hunts (exotics, turkey and hogs) available year round and the proceeds go to a very worthy cause...our summer hunting and fishing adventure camp program for kids.

www.coaoutfitters.com

www.mycoa.org

Very reasonably priced hunts that always include lodging, and meals most of the time. This will get you out there on some great ranches that aren't day leases - not that those are all bad - some are good - some not so much..


----------

